# crossing the Pyrennes



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We have always returned from our trips to Spain via the north or south coastal routes. 
This year we will be returning mid May and fancy crossing the Pyrennees What route would you seasoned travellers recommend?

Cazzie


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Bielsa tunnel or Somport tunnel 

Done both routes many times.
This Tuesday will be going back to UK from Valencia via Somport.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you in a rush to get back? IF your not the French side of the Pyrenees is well worth a stop over. Cirque de Gavarnie, Cauterets (cable car) and the Pic de Midi are all near each other. Awsome.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

No, we won't be rushing back Barry so will look forward to exploring some of your suggested sites. 
We'll be using Aires - it looks as though there's a good selection on the French side.

Cazzie


----------

